# Shrimp Un-Wrapped in Bacon. (Bear’s New Easy way)



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2020)

*Shrimp Un-Wrapped in Bacon* (Bear’s New Easy way)



OK—Here’s Bear again simplifying another Tasty Treat:
First I’ll give you my thoughts that will explain why I did this.
I love Shrimp, and I love Bacon, and I love them together.
However the only way I know of to cook a Shrimp wrapped in Bacon, is to overcook the Shrimp, while cooking the Bacon. Or you can Precook the Bacon, before you wrap the Shrimp.
Well that made me turn to the Method I did here. (Below)
So I cut all my Shrimp in Half, because I don’t want to shove a whole Shrimp in my mouth & not be able to enjoy the Great taste.
Then I cut a whole bunch of Bacon into little pieces, to go with my “Half-Shrimp” pieces.
Then I sautéed the Shrimp in a Pan, in butter, which is “By Far” my favorite way to cook Shrimp.
 I also lined up all the Bacon Pieces in my Air Fryer Baking Pan, and put it in the #360 @ 380° until done to my liking.
Then I plated up, with a pile of Half-Shrimp on one side of my plate, and the short pieces of Bacon on the other side.
Then to enjoy, I just stab a piece of Bacon with My Fork, and then stick a Half-Shrimp on it, and that is my “Shrimp Wrapped in Bacon” Treat.
This was Awesome, and Will be done Many Times in My Future.


Thanks For Looking!

Bear


Removing the Tails from a Mess of Shrimp:







Cutting Shrimp in Half:






Filled My #360 Air Fryer Baking Pan with Small Pieces of Bacon:






Set #360 to 380°, and cook until they get to my Liking:






Won't be Much Longer. They'll go from here to some Paper Towels to drain the Bacon Fat:






Sautéed the Shrimp Halves in Butter (My Favorite way to make Shrimp):






Plate the Bacon & the Shrimp Halves, to be consumed one of each at a time, on a Fork:  MMMMMmmmmm...........


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks good Bear, can't go wrong with that combo no-matter how you do it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks delicous bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks awesome and a lot less trouble then wrapping the shrimp with the bacon. Where's the Kelchner's cocktail sauce?

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice! Another great easy meal. Bet some horseradish cocktail would go great with that!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2020)

Great deconstructed snack


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks great from Here Bear!! Way to keep it simple but delicious.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 9, 2020)

Couple of my favorites...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice way to take the work out of it . Make a good sandwich too .


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah, that's about as good as it gets.  Those are some of my favorites.  I made bacon wrapped shrimp 1 time, came out great, and I'll never do it again.  Too much work.  LOL.  Now with your method, I may be able to enjoy this again.  Thanks.


----------



## gary s (Oct 9, 2020)

Bacon and Shrimp, just can't get much better than that.

Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks great. Bacon good on everything!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Bear, can't go wrong with that combo no-matter how you do it.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous bear



Thank You Jim!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice and easy.
FYI, my daughter makes appetizers with those two ingredients plus a pineapple chunk on a toothpick. They go fast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks awesome and a lot less trouble then wrapping the shrimp with the bacon. Where's the Kelchner's cocktail sauce?
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
I only use the Cocktail Sauce with Cold Shrimp.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice! Another great easy meal. Bet some horseradish cocktail would go great with that!



Thank You John!!
LOL---I love "Easy".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Great deconstructed snack



Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> Looks great from Here Bear!! Way to keep it simple but delicious.
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
2 of my favorites words---"Simple" & "Delicious"!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Couple of my favorites...



Thank You Rider!!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Nice way to take the work out of it . Make a good sandwich too .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Yeah, that's about as good as it gets.  Those are some of my favorites.  I made bacon wrapped shrimp 1 time, came out great, and I'll never do it again.  Too much work.  LOL.  Now with your method, I may be able to enjoy this again.  Thanks.




Thank You Mike!!
You'll Love it like this!!
So Easy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> Bacon and Shrimp, just can't get much better than that.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup---I love them Both!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks great. Bacon good on everything!!




Thank You Hawging it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Nice and easy.
> FYI, my daughter makes appetizers with those two ingredients plus a pineapple chunk on a toothpick. They go fast.



Thank You!!
Those sound like perfect Appetizers!!
Pineapple goes Great with Bacon & Shrimp!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2020)

kunseimania
 ----Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 13, 2020)

Shrimp and bacon are great together regardless of how you cook it. And yours looks great!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

